# Homard/gamberone



## modamani

Eccomi nuovamente a porre una domanda
Cercando sul dizionario la parola *gamberone*, ho visto che la traduzione in francese è *homard, *però anche di *astice* ho trovato la stessa parola *homard.
Come faccio a far capire la differenza tra i due in un menù?
*
Google mi da come traduzione di gamberone "crevette", però nel dizionario alla parola crevette corrisponde gamberetto, e alla parola écrevisse corrisponde gambero di fiume. 


Aiutoooo


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo questo sito, il _gamberone_ sarebbe le _bouquet_ (che conosco anche sotto il nome di _crevette-bouquet_). L'astice (gambero di mare) è certamente le homard, la crevette il gamberetto e l'écrevisse il gambero di fiume. 
PS Ecco un dizionario che ti può essere utile: http://www.dizionariofrancese.com/ (attenta, bisogna scrivere senza gli accenti, non li prende, dunque per écrevisse, si deve digitare ecrevisse)


----------



## modamani

grazie Matoupaschat, però se io dico crevette si può anche intendere un gamberetto; io intendo quei gamberoni grandi come una aragostina, tutti grigi, che vengono pescati in Africa. La parola gambas suggeritami nel forum francese nel dizionario non è presente.
Nel sito che mi hai scritto viene chiamato gambero imperiale, ma il termine in francese "caramote" non è presente nei dizionari


----------



## matoupaschat

Mai sentito parlare di caramote. La parola gambas non sarebbe spagnola? Comunque è usata nei ristoranti francesi (e belgi). Mi spiace, non conosco il nome dei gamberoni africani .


----------



## modamani

matoupaschat said:


> Mai sentito parlare di caramote. La parola gambas non sarebbe spagnola? Comunque è usata nei ristoranti francesi (e belgi). Mi spiace, non conosco il nome italiano dei gamberoni africani .


il nome scientifico é Penaeus monodon    https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penaeus_monodon
sono gamberoni lunghi anche 30 cm


----------



## matoupaschat

I Penaeus monodon sono "crevettes géantes tigrées", come lo riporta il sito francese della pagina che hai linkato (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crevette_géante_tigrée). Ne avevo già visti nel supermercato qua vicino.


----------

